# Carb Settings Weedwacker Model 358-798442



## aasargeusmc (Aug 26, 2007)

I cleaned and put a repair kit in the carb. I reused the old metering lever but replaced spring and valve. It starts and run ok with the choke about half open, doesn't idle very well , but when I open the choke all the way it dies instantly. I have set the idle needle from 1 to 2 1/2 turns open. At 1, 1/1/4, 1 1/2, & 13/4/ turns open it runs as described above. I tried turning screw until I got the fastest stable speed at idle with choke 1/2 open but on opening the choke all the way it died. It ran until the choke was about 3/4 open before dying. Even with the throttle wide open when I open the choke it dies instantly. What do I need to check to get it to run with the choke open? Thanks  and May God bless your day, Ed


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

If you didn't the first time, I think it's going to be necessary to soak the carb in a bath cleaner and then blow thru all holes cracks and crevases with brake parts cleaner. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## aasargeusmc (Aug 26, 2007)

Done did that but thanks anyway. Ed


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You have a fuel restriction or air leak somewhere, so check fuel lines, fuel filter, carb mount to block or remove the carb and clean it again. Have a good one. Geo


----------

